# Forenbersicht > Boards, Segel & Zubehr >  >  SCHLAUFEN TUNING fr Waveboard

## dudikoff

Hallo zusammen,

ich fahre ein Quatro Twinser und wrde gerne die Schlaufen tauschen. Sollten komfortabel sein, gut stehen, und trotz allem einen guten Halt bieten (nicht zu krass, damit man im Notfall - kommt noch recht hufig bei mir vor - noch gut raus kommt).

Danke und viele Gre

----------


## Schotstart

da kine contour. die mit abstand besten fuschlaufen die ich kenne. werten kontroll- und handlingstechnisch jedes board auf.

----------


## dudikoff

vielen Dank fr den Tip. Aber die kann man nur ber die Verschraubung verstellen oder?
Wobei ich bei den ganzen Kontourschlaufen nicht ganz mitkomme. Da gibts auch recht viele oder?
Danke auf jeden Fall
Gre

----------


## HH1

Moin  :Happy: 

Die von Starboard seit 2011(?) verwendeten Drake-Schlaufen sind super, hervor gehoben auch in den meisten Tests! Wei allerdings nicht, ob die frei im handel zu bekommen sind.

Gru
HH1

----------


## Schotstart

moin,
die starboard schlaufen gibts nicht frei, habe ich auf der boot noch den starboard-vertriebsmenschen gefragt....

die da kine contour gibts auch verstellbar. habe ich auf all meinen boards. ganz normal mit klett.
finde die zwar grade nicht auf den einschlgigen homepages, bekommt man aber defintiv.


die core mit der schraubenverstellung sind super. die funktionieren wunderbar. im moment bekommt man die auch bei vielen shops gnstiger, sind irgendwie im angebot...

----------


## Schotstart

http://www.dakine-shop.de/products/d...TRAPS-Set.html


das sind die verstellbaren. brauchst halt nur das dreierpack, bestehend aus einer gerade fr hinten und die zwei vorderen. bischen google-recherche hilft sicher!

----------


## dudikoff

Danke fr die vielen Antworten. Ich find die DaKine's leider nicht vertsellbar. Schrauben ist eigentlich keine Alternative. Es gibt sie auf jeden Fall auch verstellbar, da ich sie auch schon mal hatte. Hab nur das Brettchen mit den Schlaufen verkauft. Seit dem hab ich die verstellbaren nie mehr gefunden.

----------


## Schotstart

habe dir doch den link da oben hingepostet?!

----------


## dudikoff

auf jeden Fall vielen Dank dafr. Aber ich kann da kein dreier Set finden.
Sind die Schlaufen aus dem Link auch tatschlich vorgeformt? also im Sinn der Contour Schlaufen? Ich finde man sieht das auf den Bildern immer denkbar schlecht.
Danke auf jeden Fall fr die Untersttzung.

----------


## dudikoff

Unterschied im Obermaterial:
http://www.edgeriders.com/de/dakine-...oard-shop.html

zu

http://www.surfersdreamland.de/shop/...oducts_id=5091

bzw.

http://store.pritchardwindsurfing.co...ur-system.html

einmal wirkt die Oberflche gelocht/perforiert und einmal glatt...
Sind hier auch noch Unterschiede auf die man achten msste?

Gre

----------


## Schotstart

also die verstellbaren sind vorgeformt. so "contour-mig".
die innenseite der schlaufen ist immer schn weich mit neopren, die oberflche auen ist eigentlich auch immer glatt. manchmal sind da so "optische" lcher reingemacht, macht aber eigentlich keinen unterschied. das set vom surfers dreamland ist auch super, habe ich auch auf nem board verbaut. 
das einstellen mit den schrauben ist auch kein problem :Smile:

----------


## dudikoff

mit Lchern sind die Control Contour und ohne die Lcher in der Oberflche sind die Core Contour wenn ich das richtig verstehe.
Gibt es da sonst keinen Unterschied?
bin jetzt soweit, dass ich sie unverstellbar kaufen wrde. Also nur ber das Verschrauben verstellbar.

----------


## Schotstart

also ich merke keinerlei unterschied zwischen den verschiedenen modellen.
weder mit schuhen, noch ohne.
funktionieren alle gleich gut


ansonsten fallen mir grad noch die tricktionary schlaufen vom rossi ein..wobei ich die frs waven glaub ich zu "dick" finde...aber das kann ich nur von den bildern her sagen, probiert hab ich sie nicht

----------


## dudikoff

die Tricktionary Schlaufen hab ich schon gesehen. Finde ich auch zu dick. Kann mir das nicht so gut vorstellen.
Weit du wo man die gelochten, also die Contour Control im 3er Set herbekommt. Find die rein optisch ein bisschen schner als die glatten. Wenn da kein Unterschied zu den Core besteht, wrd ich schauen das ich die Controls bekomme.

Gre und vielen Dank fr deinen Einsatz  :Smile:

----------


## Schotstart

kann ich dir nich sagen, supremesurf, handmade, oder einfach googeln....
viel erfolg :Smile:

----------

